
Multisig and Simple Contracts on Stellar - bjfish
https://www.stellar.org/blog/multisig-and-simple-contracts-stellar/
======
Phlarp
Nice to see someone able to move the ball forward with distributed consensus
systems-- The bitcoin community as a whole has been stuck in the mud for far
too long at this point.

Sadly, I still can't shake the subtle feeling that something greasy is still
going on here-- The sins of Ripple continue to haunt us all I guess.

~~~
wrsh07
What are the sins of Ripple?

I tried googling but only saw some mentions of "problems with the existing
consensus algorithm" which seem to have been remedied with Stellar's 2015
April whitepaper.

~~~
Phlarp
It was a "consensus algorithm" in name only-- any conflict in consensus was
"solved" by a central or semi-central control structure. It was also "pre-
mined" in that all the ripples already existed and had been magically bestowed
upon a few anointed individuals.

In addition to these shortfalls at an architectural level, the folks who
seemed to be both in control of the centralized authority and sitting on top
of all the premined ripples had well documented histories of shady behavior.

------
joyce
Joyce from Stellar.org here! We are also putting together another presentation
on off-validator storage in XDR within Stellar-Core that was briefly mentioned
in the post. Graydon is working on it now.

~~~
kordless
Congratulations to the whole team, Joyce! I'm happy for you guys. :)

------
gricardo99
Does this mean the stellar codebase is no longer a fork of ripple? How much of
the stellar codebase is descendant directly from the ripple codebase?

~~~
swamp12
Yes it is a completely new codebase. No code is shared between them in either
the core or the libraries.

